# M4900/LA1002 FEL Repair Advice



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Hey Guys,
Does anyone have experience rebuilding hydraulic cylinders on a Kubota. I have had considerable mechanical experience, but never any hydraulics. I ordered kits to replace seals on my FEL and the first one is stumping me. The replacement seals do not look the same as what was removed but that could be more updated materials etc. I cannot get the seals installed in the gland nut. Is there a secret to installing these. The material seems to be a stiff plastic with no flexability. Might have to bring them to hydraulic shop to get repaired if I don't get this figured out. Anyone with suggestions, I'd be thankful.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Howdy bbirder, 

Sometimes we have to bite the bullet and take it to a (reputable) hydraulics shop. It may be the wrong seal?? Double check with your dealer.


----------



## bbirder (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the response sixbales. I purchased kit from Kubota. It came in sealed bag with correct part# but the inner wiper (blue) seems to be made of a different material than original. I found somewhere that soaking in boiling water makes them pliable and easier to install. I may try that later today, but I'm calling some hydraulic shops today for prices.


----------

